# Temperature ?'s



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

So how hot is too hot?

It has been in the nineties here lately and our house's central air is broken.  Will Stanley get over heated in these temperatures? How tolerant are pigeons to high/low (extreme) temperatures?

Thank you all!


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

A pigeons body is 104 degrees--My loft is outside and the temperatures are 100 here in Texas. Gets down to the Teens in the winter They drink lots of water and fly some-several minutes.
I don't think you will have any problems.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Thank you sky tx! I appreciate your input  Hope your staying cool down there in Texas!


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

*Hot here too*

I live in Tucson Arizona and it will be between 95 and 105°F for the next 2 months, and has been all of June too. My birds live outside and although they get hot (open mouth breathing, wing flapping), they cope very well. They have shade, a nice big pan of water to bathe in and drink from, and occasionally I put the hose on the mist setting and mist the air in their aviary. They'll ruffle their feathers and flap, but I know they like it because when they don't feel like being misted, they will move out of the way of the mist. 

Now, they live outside year round so they are acclimated to the weather changes and get used to the weather as it slowly changes through the year, so I am not sure it directly compares to a bird used to being indoors that suddenly finds itself in outdoor temperatures. It'd be like if you came down here to Tucson in July to visit me and I took you outside on a hike. Chances are it'd feel hotter and more tiring to someone who isn't from here than it would to me (though I'd be pretty darn hot too! I save my hiking for October through April).


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

In the cold temperatures a pigeon has a way of fluffing up its feathers and keeping the body warm temperature to warm themselves--their fluff up feathers insulates them. In the summer time they shake and let out the hot air from their feathers when there are temperature changes. As long as they have fresh water and a shady area out of the sun and a chance to relax and take a nap in the heat I do believe they will be fine. They have their ways of handling it. The danger is too much dryness and a lack of venelation and real dusty air and I think that you take care of your birdies fine and heat might be a problem for us==but they are suited for it--just do not exercise them in the main heat of the day--thats the danger--too much moving around---and I just bet they love that misting of you for I know if I was hot I would love it....c.hert


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Stanley is an indoor pigeon so he is usually in a temperature controlled house but since our air conditioner broke the temps have been in the upper 90's and even into the 100's (!!). So he is not used to such hot muggy weather. Anyways yesterday I went out and bought a window air conditioner unit just for my/Stanley's room


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

any very high or low temps are stressful to just about everthing, except maybe roaches and ticks lol .... pigeons seem to do fine if they have enough ventilation, and then opposite in the cold winter winds, I like to open the loft in the winter though on nice days to get some fresh air in there.. which is a good thing for pigeons.


----------

